# Form 80



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi All,

Have a query regarding question 14 of the form 80-

14. Do you currently have, or have you ever had, any national identity documents or numbers
(including birth registration numbers, social security cards etc)?
No
Yes Give details


Attach certified copies of original documents and English translation

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
What all documents/numbers come under this category?

Thanks


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

If your country issues ID cards, the details of those go there...for example, Pakistan issues "CNIC" (Computerised National Identity Card), Oman issues "Residence Cards" to expatriates from other countries etc.


----------



## maryavow (Dec 29, 2011)

maryavow said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a query regarding question 14 of the form 80-
> 
> ...



--------------------------------------------------------


What will be the docs for India? Also do we have to submit such docs for other countries visited or only for home country?


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

maryavow said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a query regarding question 14 of the form 80-
> 
> ...


No, you need not submit anything for this. UID is still in process, so you need not submit anything. 

All the best.


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi all,

Is DL(Driving License) or Voter ID also considered to be a *National identity documents* ???


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

maryavow said:


> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> What will be the docs for India? Also do we have to submit such docs for other countries visited or only for home country?


It is plain english written on the form.

you can submit. 

Passport
Drivers License
PAN Card
UID

If you lived in USA and worked there you must be haveing a SSN, documents that identify you....is wat is being asked


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

findraj said:


> It is plain english written on the form.
> 
> you can submit.
> 
> ...


Thnx for the reply findRaj...
However I'm filling in the application and have read it somewhere on the forms that we can only use the documents that have name in the format Given Name, FamilyName ??? 

in that case can I still use 

Passport
Drivers License
PAN Card

?????


----------

